# Questions regarding the Adult Class, SV syle



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My understanding is that, for UScA, a non-titled dog can be shown one time in the Adult Class and receive a rating of SG or lower.
Is that correct?
Is there an upper age limit?

And in WDA, the over 2 year old non-titled dog can be shown in an Adult class, but will receive a placement, not a rating.
Is that correct?

On another topic, has anyone seen any local breed shows hat have had LC classes?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

In WDA...there are no "stipulations" on the amount of times a dog can be shown in the Open Class (aka 24mos non titled)...the highest rating possible for ANY dog over the age of 12 mos *without* a working title is *SG.*
12-18, 18-24 & 24+ Open Class...placements follow accordingly...1st, 2nd, 3rd...etc.
And as for the Long Stock Coat classes.....yes, they are being competed in.
The Topline Show (WDA organization)...had LC classes shown in this weekend.
The entries were small...but I expect will grow quickly in the near future, as they are in Germany.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The show I attended in Buffalo last weekend (USA club) did offer LC classes, one dog shown - got SG - owned by Marcus Hamptons wife....

Lee


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So if I understand you correctly, I could take an adult non-schutzhund-or-HGH titled dog, of any age over 2, and ener the adult class in UScA or WDA. Assuming the dog earns it, the dog could get an SG rating.
Correct?

I would love to see some of the LC's that are entering.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Correct.....however;...judges frown heavily on the "older" dogs (6+ years) showing in anything other than the Veteran's Class.
*The Veteran's Class does require a working title*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Make sure the show offers the "open" class. It is called the "open" class when the dog is 2 and not titled. 2 and titled is the "working" class. I think club and regional shows usually offer this class. National shows do not. Also Robin correct me if I'm wrong but can you use a show card from the open class for a breed survey, I thought not?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No,...I'm sure that you cannot use the "Open Class Rating card".
I believe the only acceptable show rating cards are from the 12-18, 18-24 & working class...for a breed survey.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

only 12-18 and working class for koer. Do not think 18-24 counts.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Isn't it just a G rating or better? Which can be achieved in the classes 12mo or older, but I don't think the open class rating counts.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

SG or G in 12-18.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

A show rating of "G" or better is accepted from:
1) Jugend Klasse (12-18mo), 
2) Junghund Klasse (18-24mo) 
3) Working Class 
*Dogs that are at least 2yrs, but not more than 2 1/2- 3yrs(?) with a working title can get a show rating of V without a Breed Survey. This show card can be used for the Breed Survey.*
These rules are listed on the UScA Breed Survey Regulations.
_I didn't_ _check WDA's website...it always freezes up on me._ _We've used show cards_ _from the 18-24mo class for a breed survey before. (It was the card that was sent with one of our males to Germany, where he was titled and surveyed.)_


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess it would be bad if the judge frowned heavily


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

holland said:


> I guess it would be bad if the judge frowned heavily


Scared me off !


----------

